# Tornado storm road trip



## treeslayer (Apr 16, 2011)

Gonna be a lot of work from this one, 120 tornados reported in Miss, Ok, Alabama and a few other states.

Sounds like a road trip, who wants to team up and meet, and knock out some work? 
I have nationwide insurance, and THE PLAN.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## flushcut (Apr 16, 2011)

When are you leaving?


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 16, 2011)

flushcut said:


> When are you leaving?


 
20 minutes after you get here.
They're forecasting potential twisters in NC and VA, might turn into a lottery trip.


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 16, 2011)

I try not to wish for mass destruction and I defiitely don't want to want to wish for none at all but my damn chipper has been in the shop for a month waiting on a warrantied clutch replacement. Finally got notice it was getting finished up yesterday........as they closed it up the mechanic noticed the brand new clutch hub was cracked along the shaft.

It can take hours to dump chips anyways around here when it's busy, guess we'll just have piles ready to be chipped at a later date if it gets crazy.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 16, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> I try not to wish for mass destruction and I defiitely don't want to want to wish for none at all but my damn chipper has been in the shop for a month waiting on a warrantied clutch replacement. Finally got notice it was getting finished up yesterday........as they closed it up the mechanic noticed the brand new clutch hub was cracked along the shaft.
> 
> It can take hours to dump chips anyways around here when it's busy, guess we'll just have piles ready to be chipped at a later date if it gets crazy.



looks like several areas are going to get FEMA involvement, ALA's governor declared already, that gets the ball rolling. curbside. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## flushcut (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay I'm in!


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking like alabama fer shur.....


----------



## flushcut (Apr 16, 2011)

Who else can we get.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 16, 2011)

hundreds of people. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 16, 2011)

Got any scouts checking it out for ya? Hate to get there just to see every fly on OOPS! already hacking away for dirt merchant prices.


----------



## wheelloader123 (Apr 16, 2011)

Prentice,
I'm in AL, forget it!! With the number of unemployed plant and construction workers here, you don't have a chance of making real money. I have seen my local market go from about 10 tree companies to over 26 in the last 2 1/2 years. It's nuts!


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 16, 2011)

wheelloader123 said:


> Prentice,
> I'm in AL, forget it!! With the number of unemployed plant and construction workers here, you don't have a chance of making real money. I have seen my local market go from about 10 tree companies to over 26 in the last 2 1/2 years. It's nuts!


 
Thats what Im talking about! My homie tried to get me to go to Carbondale when they bgot whacked a while back. I made him go take a look first. Everybody and there brother was there. We woulda made the same coin we were making local, but had to pay to get there and lodgeing and back. If it were 2 n a half weeks ago Id jump , but now things are booking up, and gas prices are scary larry... Hey Wheelloader, you ever heard of L and L logging out of Maplesville Al?


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER (Apr 16, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> Gonna be a lot of work from this one, 120 tornados reported in Miss, Ok, Alabama and a few other states.
> 
> Sounds like a road trip, who wants to team up and meet, and knock out some work?
> I have nationwide insurance, and THE PLAN.:msp_ohmy:


 
Treemandan could be your cheaufer I bet.


----------



## tree md (Apr 16, 2011)

My experience with tornadoes is you need to be local or pretty close. Tornado damage is not usually as wide spread as ice damage and nothing like hurricane damage. Usually the locals get it mopped up pretty quick and everyone in the vicinity is trying to pile on... If you're not within a hundred miles I would forget about it. Unlike roof or structural damage, trees get taken care or quick, fast and in a hurry.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 17, 2011)

tree md said:


> My experience with tornadoes is you need to be local or pretty close. Tornado damage is not usually as wide spread as ice damage and nothing like hurricane damage. Usually the locals get it mopped up pretty quick and everyone in the vicinity is trying to pile on... If you're not within a hundred miles I would forget about it. Unlike roof or structural damage, trees get taken care or quick, fast and in a hurry.


 
True Dat, plus every landscaper and his brother are going to lowes and buying a Green chainsaw!
Would love to go with ya slayer, but I think they are right, out of work locals will attack it. Was watching something last night on the news, them talking how this could actually boost the economy in a high un-employment area, as the need for construction workers just exploded.
We just need a nice big storm that drops a funnel here and stays on the ground all da way to chi-town, then we can meet in the middle!


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 17, 2011)

90% of "treeguys" can't do what I can do. let the hacks, landscrapers and pickup truck operators clear my roads, driveways and front yards. I'll do the hard part, save the trees all the locals want to cut down to get the damaged branches out of. 

Spikeless, high end pruning, and proper marketing.
I don't knock doors, I run big ads, and deliver quality work, fully legal, and set up locally.

North Carolina is it, the ball is rolling hard. I have family, friends, and business contacts there.

We will be needing local labor, (saws and dump spots), anyone want in, send me a PM.


----------



## Kottonwood (Apr 17, 2011)

*storm*

Slayer,

I have good friends around fort bragg NC. Fayetteville NC may be a good place to go. I have a buddy there now checking it out to see and possibly lining up some work.

I have a truck with all the saws and climbing gizmos ready to go. I am bringing one solid groundie.

I am thinking of heading out from colorado tonight. I would love to link up with someone more experienced. Let me know what you think.

-Keith


----------



## tree md (Apr 17, 2011)

Go getum Slayer!!!


----------



## flushcut (Apr 17, 2011)

Shoot me a line if you need a hand once you get there. Or better yet give me a day or two to fed ex supplies and gear and I am a plane.


----------



## Scottscape (Apr 17, 2011)

let us know how you do. If I wasn't a month out I'd bring the crane and see what we can blow through but like you said sounds like more like repair work. Should keep you busy for awhile


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 19, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> 90% of "treeguys" can't do what I can do. let the hacks, landscrapers and pickup truck operators clear my roads, driveways and front yards. I'll do the hard part, save the trees all the locals want to cut down to get the damaged branches out of.
> 
> Spikeless, high end pruning, and proper marketing.
> I don't knock doors, I run big ads, and deliver quality work, fully legal, and set up locally.
> ...


 
Where ya going?, if your gonna be around Camp Lejuene, let me know, I have many, many peeps out there.


----------



## sbumgarner78 (Apr 19, 2011)

The worst damage in North Carolina is in some of the most rural counties in the state.....I am from North Carolina and can tell you the locals will be just fine. I am in Richmond VA and I definitely wouldn't be traveling from Colorado.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm flying into Richmond VA tomorrow, and will be in NC sunday/monday.

Gotta hit a pigpicking in Croaker, VA Sat. at a buddies house, and visit the parents, then off to north cack a lackey!:msp_w00t:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 20, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> north cack a lackey!:msp_w00t:


 
U are a legit North Cack A Lackeyen! Havnt heard that in a while!


----------



## flushcut (Apr 20, 2011)

Stay in touch.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 21, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> True Dat, plus every landscaper and his brother are going to lowes and buying a Green chainsaw!
> Would love to go with ya slayer, but I think they are right, out of work locals will attack it. Was watching something last night on the news, them talking how this could actually boost the economy in a high un-employment area, as the need for construction workers just exploded.
> We just need a nice big storm that drops a funnel here and stays on the ground all da way to chi-town, then we can meet in the middle!


 
Maybe that should be the business plan. Buy a boat load of green chainsaws and go through the towns selling them out of your truck.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 21, 2011)

The Horror...

:msp_scared:


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 21, 2011)

Just send some pictures. Please. Not much worth stoppin in for around here lately. AS that is.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 21, 2011)

made it to VA, sunny, in the 70s and everything is green and leafed out. beautiful here, and going striper fishing tomorrow. 

NC next week, unless I get busy here.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 21, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> made it to VA, sunny, in the 70s and everything is green and leafed out. beautiful here, and going striper fishing tomorrow.
> 
> NC next week, unless I get busy here.


 
You lucky S.O.B.. Effin cold , AGAIN!!! Split wood today, and wished for a life that didnt resemble hell. Too wet to get into what lil we got, but you knew that already. Gimme a ring if you need me . Only if I come back with more than I left with, even if its only ten bux!:hmm3grin2orange: .....Oh, that liquor store we were at the other day was outta purple! So pissed! Fat Larry had to do! hehe


----------



## MarquisTree (Apr 21, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> made it to VA, sunny, in the 70s and everything is green and leafed out. beautiful here, and going striper fishing tomorrow.
> 
> NC next week, unless I get busy here.


 
Thought you were going there to work?


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 21, 2011)

Work? 

striped bass tomorrow and a pig roast saturday...................

work next week after UPS brings my gear monday........:msp_wink:
heres what we will be looking for.........


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 22, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> Work?
> 
> striped bass tomorrow and a pig roast saturday...................
> 
> ...



u suck!


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 22, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> Thought you were going there to work?


 
Tornado storm fishing trip?!!? JK, even if he's there for 5 minutes, hell get more work than where he just left from. He's gotta play catch up wit da homies, he hasent been home in like 2 years.


----------



## Scottscape (Apr 23, 2011)

these folks down here do not want help. they want insurance checks in there pocket. excavators and dozers with chains pulling trees off houses ripping the walls out the front and sides of them. seen a servicemaster cleaning company trying to cut one off the back side after offering the crane and he ripped a 10' wide hole completely down the backside of the house to the ground trying to cut it off. insurance companies are getting screwed fixing things these hacks tear up. plenty of hangers here and there between raleigh and fayetteville but no funds to go around. Home Bound. If you decide to chase hangers dave let me know I'll let you know the neighborhoods. 

hurricane season is around the corner


----------



## MarquisTree (Apr 23, 2011)

Scottscape said:


> these folks down here do not want help. they want insurance checks in there pocket. excavators and dozers with chains pulling trees off houses ripping the walls out the front and sides of them. seen a servicemaster cleaning company trying to cut one off the back side after offering the crane and he ripped a 10' wide hole completely down the backside of the house to the ground trying to cut it off. insurance companies are getting screwed fixing things these hacks tear up. plenty of hangers here and there between raleigh and fayetteville but no funds to go around. Home Bound. If you decide to chase hangers dave let me know I'll let you know the neighborhoods.
> 
> hurricane season is around the corner



:msp_thumbdn:
storm work sux, stay home, invest your travel money in building your company up.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 23, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> :msp_thumbdn:
> storm work sux, stay home, invest your travel money in building your company up.


 
how would you know? 
you're not allowed out after curfew......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 23, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> :msp_thumbdn:
> storm work sux, stay home, invest your travel money in building your company up.


 
Cant comment on your storm work thing, but invest in building the company? Wont be any of that here this year. I went and spread mulch for a side job for 12hr today. Havent worked that cheap since ......01'? Its friggin' bad. Bad bad. Only thing goin' on here is mulch sales. SUX. St. Louis tornado yesterday. Jim drove his kid down right b4 for a hockey thing. Shoulda taken a saw with him:hmm3grin2orange: Was talking to him this afernoon, debatin' havin me bring the bucket down, pullin the trailer and gear, not enough down.


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 23, 2011)

prentice110 said:


> Cant comment on your storm work thing, but invest in building the company? Wont be any of that here this year. I went and spread mulch for a side job for 12hr today. Havent worked that cheap since ......01'? Its friggin' bad. Bad bad. Only thing goin' on here is mulch sales. SUX. St. Louis tornado yesterday. Jim drove his kid down right b4 for a hockey thing. Shoulda taken a saw with him:hmm3grin2orange: Was talking to him this afernoon, debatin' havin me bring the bucket down, pullin the trailer and gear, not enough down.


 
Mulch?!?! really? :msp_ohmy: Damn bro... IDK , Gotta do what u gotta do. But its a shame that a seasoned tree man has to spread mulch. Unless he darn well wants to then thats different. Hang in there I am sure things will pick up for u.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 23, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> Mulch?!?! really? :msp_ohmy: Damn bro... IDK , Gotta do what u gotta do. But its a shame that a seasoned tree man has to spread mulch. Unless he darn well wants to then thats different. Hang in there I am sure things will pick up for u.


 
I did as little spreading as possible. I wanted to run the wheelbarrow. Im not used to working by the hour. I had to wait for this guy to weed and spread. Hes telling me, slow down, its by the hour. Im like, I dont care, get me outta here. Id rather drag brush, but, show me where the brush is? unless he wants to? Unless he wants to STARVE!!!! Will climb for food!!!!


----------



## MarquisTree (Apr 23, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> how would you know?
> you're not allowed out after curfew......:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Curfew? That's funny wish I had one. I have spent more time then I even want to talk about far from home.


----------



## MarquisTree (Apr 23, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> how would you know?
> you're not allowed out after curfew......:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Curfew? That's funny wish I had one. I have spent more time then I even want to talk about far from home.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 24, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> Curfew? That's funny wish I had one. I have spent more time then I even want to talk about far from home.


 
prison don't count, bro...........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 24, 2011)

Started riding the storm track from the EF 3 Tornado that hit Williamsburg/Gloucester today, was a pretty good hit. Still a lot of pruning work to do.
That thing touched down, and ran barely a mile from the Anheuser Busch brewery, and maybe a half mile from Busch Gardens, a bigass theme park full of huge trees.:msp_scared: It jumped the James, and the York river, and tore up a lot of trees and houses the whole way.
talk about dodging a bullet...........


----------



## flushcut (Apr 24, 2011)

Stay safe and double inspect the trees before going up.


----------



## sbumgarner78 (Apr 24, 2011)

All the posts about being slow make me realize I am very fortunate. I am buried with work and have been ever since I started the business a little more than 6 years ago. Toughest part for me is finding good help and climbers that want to work!


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 24, 2011)

sbumgarner78 said:


> All the posts about being slow make me realize I am very fortunate. I am buried with work and have been ever since I started the business a little more than 6 years ago. Toughest part for me is finding good help and climbers that want to work!


 
Well there happens to be a good one in your area as we speak......:msp_wink:


----------



## flushcut (Apr 24, 2011)

sbumgarner78 said:


> All the posts about being slow make me realize I am very fortunate. I am buried with work and have been ever since I started the business a little more than 6 years ago. Toughest part for me is finding good help and climbers that want to work!


 
And even crazier still this prentice110 guy wants to go on the road and be a contract climber. He has mad skills and if you entice him he will make some serious cheddar. Shoot the guy a pm it may be in both of your best interests.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 25, 2011)

sbumgarner78 said:


> All the posts about being slow make me realize I am very fortunate. I am buried with work and have been ever since I started the business a little more than 6 years ago. Toughest part for me is finding good help and climbers that want to work!


 
If you're willing to pay good money you can get a climber no sweat, but if you're trying to only pay $15 - $20 an hour thats the problem. 

get a contract climber on board and hammer the big jobs out, save the small/easy stuff for your own leisure.

I'll PM my #


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 29, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> If you're willing to pay good money you can get a climber no sweat, but if you're trying to only pay $15 - $20 an hour thats the problem.
> 
> get a contract climber on board and hammer the big jobs out, save the small/easy stuff for your own leisure.
> 
> I'll PM my #


 
of course he never called...can't afford airtime to even call a real climber........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 29, 2011)

who wants to go to Alabama? widespread damage like a hurricane.

Northern half the state without power..... timing is a lot better for me, I'm halfway there....

scottscape? lets roll bro.


----------



## tree md (Apr 29, 2011)

Leaving at 5 AM tomorrow morning for Birmingham... I have family there.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 29, 2011)

I have 2 climber's in Birmingham today for a friend of the owner of our company. He has a small company in Alabama and asked us for a couple of good guy's. They land at 5: 15. They will be there at least 2 weeks.
Jeff


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 29, 2011)

It scares me. Its scary. I feel like I'd be taking advantage of someone elses misery. Let me know, But .... woof.... keep me busy, or .... cant have a disraction in that sit...


----------



## flushcut (Apr 30, 2011)

If it can pay I am on my way. Things have been getting pretty busy for me lately. I have gigs for the next two days locked up and the phone has been ringing all day. I have ten estimates to run on monday. The sun shines for a day and people call. Thank God it is not raining for once this spring.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 30, 2011)

prentice110 said:


> It scares me. Its scary. I feel like I'd be taking advantage of someone elses misery. Let me know, But .... woof.... keep me busy, or .... cant have a disraction in that sit...


 
but you're scared.......

stay on the porch with the puppies....the big dogs got it......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 30, 2011)

I want to fly in by thursday. anyone need help, PM me, and I can bring equipment if needed....


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 30, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> but you're scared.......
> 
> stay on the porch with the puppies....the big dogs got it......:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hell yeah Im scared. Scared that J B will drop a tree on my chipper if I take my eye off of it for more than 5 minutes. Remember when I came back from Germany? Took me 2 weeks to find my Bobcat, and there werent any teeth left on my grinder. You know that new climbing line I had? Effer cut the thing on me yesterday. I got a whole 4 trees out of it first. If I hafta run one more load of mulch, Im gonna blow my brains out.:msp_mad: Oh yeah, and the grapple was bent, and the dumbass doesnt know what a grease gun or a dipstick are for. Im WAY too afraid to leave that stuff behind.


----------



## treeslayer (May 1, 2011)

the answer is to stop worrying and just take the next step. lock your #### up, write off all the losers, and make your life better.

what if the rope breaks? what if the limb I'm on snaps? what if the wind blows wrong, the stump lets go......get my point? If you're going to claim being a real tree guy, and decide you want to make the move to being a worthy contract climber, then suck it up, man up and deal with it when it happens, NOT while you thinking about it.
this ain't no picnic snowflake, quit talking about it and be about it....:hmm3grin2orange:

you got mad skills, cut out the hard drinking and live life without alcohol's depressive effect and all that worrying. fix your truck up, buy a truck, whatever, get out of the pit you're stuck in and have some fun. make a difference in someone else's life and by helping them with storm damage with out gouging em, you'll sleep better.

#### happens, roll WITH it, or let it roll you over.

, man


----------



## treeslayer (May 2, 2011)

so who on here lives near Birmingham?


----------



## flushcut (May 2, 2011)

Not me.


----------



## treeslayer (May 2, 2011)

flushcut said:


> Not me.


 
not yet....:msp_wink: and bring matt, the goofy *beech* (birch) can't find the interstate.


----------



## prentice110 (May 3, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> not yet....:msp_wink: and bring matt, the goofy beech can't find the interstate.


 
WTF?????? ####. Oh , thats just a deragatory word for penis, in case u wanted to know. Dave, can you believe I actulaly had 2 estimates today? Holy balls, I thought it was friggin armagedon. and on top of that my secrect weapon at 'the care of beaners- I mean trees, booked me 3 more 'side jobbers'. Gotta love havin a guy that bids for a Davey subsidiary sell side work for ya. If I could get that price, Id hire a crew of anyone that could start the saw to do it for me while I drank pina coladas in Hawaii. Oh, and the sun shined. Can you effin belive that? Stay in touch, and get some pics, love you bruddah! Stay classy san diego


----------



## prentice110 (May 3, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> not yet....:msp_wink: and bring matt, the goofy beech can't find the interstate.


 
Oh, and Im a birch , not a beech, get it right next time dood


----------



## Scottscape (May 3, 2011)

been in tuscaloosa since last thurs. its devastation here. the trees are getting cleaned up quick. its either there are neighborhoods with no trees or there are neighborhoods where there are trees but the houses are complete loss. alot of pruning will be needed but I can do that at home. will be heading home today probably unless something else pops us for our need here. dave give me a call and I'll let you know more if you decide to come there are still a few neighborhoods that need a ton of work but I'm a month out at home and between raleigh and here I got alot of catchin up to do there.

guys if you decide to roll with big equipment it wont be needed its mostly prune work and monster hangers. guys that wanna haul and you got some debri rigs I would call fema right now and get on board. the tuscaloosa waste management trucks got tore up


----------



## flushcut (May 3, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> not yet....:msp_wink: and bring matt, the goofy beech can't find the interstate.


 
Matt might be hiking up a big ole willer for me. We are putting in the bid today. It's an easy cut and bomb on a future construction site to big to pull over I would need a dozer.


----------



## sbumgarner78 (May 3, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> of course he never called...can't afford airtime to even call a real climber........:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Treeslayer has it ever dawned on you while you are online talking about going to work some people have been busy working and have not had time to be posting on arboristsite.com?

First time I have been on here since i made my original post. Thanks for bad mouthing me!

Hope you find plenty of work in Alabama.


----------



## treeslayer (May 3, 2011)

sbumgarner78 said:


> Treeslayer has it ever dawned on you while you are online talking about going to work some people have been busy working and have not had time to be posting on arboristsite.com?
> 
> First time I have been on here since i made my original post. Thanks for bad mouthing me!
> 
> Hope you find plenty of work in Alabama.


 
so instead of calling me, and responding to my PM, you post this? I work everyday, too. And I don't need Alabama or especially you.
Don't post online unless you can own the what comes out of your mouth.
Did you just showed your worth? I bad mouthed your behavior, not you. 
Learn the difference before you post here. try Arborist 101. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flushcut (May 3, 2011)

Crazy, I find it amazing how these things evolve.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 3, 2011)

It is a wonderful world!
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## treeslayer (May 3, 2011)

he prolly moved to VA from up north......

I know I can be an ass, but damn I can, and will do what I say.....

And not all yankees are bad.....just the ones that run fast....lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 3, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> so instead of calling me, and responding to my PM, you post this? I work everyday, too. And I don't need Alabama or especially you.
> Don't post online unless you can own the what comes out of your mouth.
> Did you just showed your worth? I bad mouthed your behavior, not you.
> Learn the difference before you post here. try Arborist 101. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yeah, he should of called before he posted. BUT, maybe he posted first because you responded quickly and he maybe was thinking of checking on the response's in a few day's. You two should 'Hook-up'. 
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer (May 3, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, he should of called before he posted. BUT, maybe he posted first because you responded quickly and he maybe was thinking of checking on the response's in a few day's. You two should 'Hook-up'.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:


 
who asked you jeffy?.......:msp_angry: and you're telling me we should "hook up"? so much for our bromance....

nah, you're prolly right. but he didn't call, and he did post, and today it's my turn to be the resident ### hole since matt is passed out...

Of course I respond quick, I'm for real. he's lurking, buts its all good. He own a business, god bless him. 

And yet I worship at the bumper of jeffys gold plated Escalade, cause he is truly a fair haired god among lesser tree men......


----------



## sbumgarner78 (May 3, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> so instead of calling me, and responding to my PM, you post this? I work everyday, too. And I don't need Alabama or especially you.
> Don't post online unless you can own the what comes out of your mouth.
> Did you just showed your worth? I bad mouthed your behavior, not you.
> Learn the difference before you post here. try Arborist 101. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I believe the correct term you are looking for is Arboriculture 101.... Feel free to meet me for lunch sometime. I am in the West Point and King and Queen county area quite a bit. You can email me your availability....You will find I am easy to get along with, I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## sbumgarner78 (May 3, 2011)

sbumgarner78 said:


> I believe the correct term you are looking for is Arboriculture 101.... Feel free to meet me for lunch sometime. I am in the West Point and King and Queen county area quite a bit. You can email me your availability....You will find I am easy to get along with, I look forward to meeting you!


 
Oh and you think I am from up north? .....Sorry but I think you will be dissapointed to find out that is 100% incorrect.


----------



## prentice110 (May 3, 2011)

For the love of pete Im not passed out. I cant always answer the phone dude, and I called you back an hour later. I was building a clam truck. Me and dip#### kinda worked a deal. Im gonna lose, cuz that seems to be par for the course with me and all, but at least I'll finaly be able to play with the dam thing. Clams are the only reason I do this crap, and its long over due that I get to have my way with one. Yawn. No, Im wrong. You had it rite the first time. Im a beech. HEHE just not the kind you thinkin of. Miss ya Dave you one of a kind, my fave type. Fingerprint style.:cool2: Will the sun ever shine in this Godforsaken POOPhole?


----------



## tree md (May 4, 2011)

Slayer, check your PM.


----------



## capecodtree (May 4, 2011)

*Tornado road trip?*

I check this thread to learn about the aftermath of the tornado's that hit our country. Maybe my company can help or at least learn something for the next time. For those of you who are there, talk to us. be relevant and constructive in your comments.


----------



## treeslayer (May 5, 2011)

tree md said:


> Slayer, check your PM.


 
got it, call you today. thnxx


----------



## treeslayer (May 5, 2011)

capecodtree said:


> I check this thread to learn about the aftermath of the tornado's that hit our country. Maybe my company can help or at least learn something for the next time. For those of you who are there, talk to us. *be relevant and constructive in your comments.*


 
jeez, dude, you forget where you are.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## capecodtree (May 5, 2011)

*road trip*

Slayer, thanks for the laugh and the reality check.


----------



## treeslayer (May 5, 2011)

I'll call you from Birmingham/Tuscaloosa......Tell ya how it's done....:msp_w00t:


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 5, 2011)

You going?, Dave.
Jeff
I'll pm you!


----------



## treeslayer (May 5, 2011)

Looking at plane tickets now....fly by Wed.


----------



## treemandan (May 5, 2011)

capecodtree said:


> Slayer, thanks for the laugh and the reality check.


 
Yeah, the reality is that you should stay where you are.

Sorry, I'm just following suit.


----------



## treeslayer (May 5, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Yeah, the reality is that you should stay where you are.
> 
> Sorry, I'm just following suit.


 
The DAN KNOWS........:msp_wink:

If you have ample work at home, stay home.....

I'm hooked on traveling, and sometimes even make $$ !!!


----------



## flushcut (May 13, 2011)

I got a call from treeslayer today and he is on his way to Alabama. Oh dear God run forest run! From the sound of it he is having a good time on the road. Maybe one of these days, when I grow up, I want to be just like treeslayer hopping from state to state slaying the dead, downed, and mend the injured trees left in momma natures wake. Think about it what a grand adventure that must be. Oh well, I sit and wait for my phone to ring with the hopes that it will be a tree worth slaying, but until then I grind stumps and prune small not so worthy trees. Keep us posted my wayward friend.


----------



## treeslayer (May 13, 2011)

Will do Raj, I'm gonna need a few good guys....want a vacation....?????

found a computer with internet.....:msp_sneaky: Done here in VA, time to go.

Gonna get up with Tree MD who's down there banging it out, he's got the crane and the ads going, and DING DING, its on like donkey kong.

man I love to fly in and lay waste.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flushcut (May 15, 2011)

The eagle has landed.


----------



## treeslayer (May 16, 2011)

Tree MD and myself are geared up and rocking and rolling.....:msp_w00t:

We need guys for cleanup and hauling, and if anyone needs us for contract climbing work, send a PM. We are staying near Hoover Alabama, just south of Birmingham. We have all our gear and saws, and work is everywhere. Tree MD did a bang up job getting set up, and we just moved out of the campground. Now we are living large in a sweet Inn with a tavern and a waffle house, and found a house to rent next week....

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md (May 16, 2011)

Finally got a day off yesterday to wash clothes and take care of personal bussiness. I am still sore and tired. Worked 12 days straight from daylight to dark. Crazy damage with trees on houses and hung up all over the place. Looking forward to getting set up in a house here. I plan to work all Summer here.

Had a really close call Saturday. The woman had called me two days previous saying her son had come home from school and heard the blown out top of an Oak over their house popping and cracking. I left the job I was on and ran over there to look at it. I put a rope in the top to secure it and went back to the job I was on. When I started working on it Saturday I heard it start popping and cracking after I lowered the first limb from the blown out top. What I did not see was the 12" leader that the top was hung in was damaged as well. I couldn't see it for the foilage from the blown out top. As soon as I saw it and heard it cracking I knew it was comming over right on top of their house. I told my groundy to drop everything and send me a rope. I ran out there on the leader and got it tied off just in time. I mean it broke over literally less than a minute after I got it tied off. The home owners saw the whole thing and thanked me emphatically for saving their house. LOL, they said that was the most awesome thing they had ever seen. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 16, 2011)

Good to hear guys. Stay safe out there.


----------



## flushcut (May 16, 2011)

Stay safe and inspect those trees who knows how fractured they are. It sounded like a nice catch be careful.


----------



## Scottscape (May 18, 2011)

you and dave be safe man. it should still be curbside :msp_wink:


----------



## sbumgarner78 (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like alot of unpredictable trees....Be careful!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 18, 2011)

Typical post storm enviroment. Great save!


----------



## treeslayer (May 19, 2011)

We're going to start a new thread,
DAVE AND LARRYS EPIC ADVENTURE.....:msp_scared:
Going to buy a laptop and a digital camera this week, neither of us brought one, and start uploading , but not everything.....


We got it going on....and the best thing about Alabama?

Alabama women.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flushcut (May 19, 2011)

God bless the southern belle. They know how to take care of a man.


----------



## prentice110 (May 19, 2011)

flushcut said:


> God bless the southern belle. They know how to take care of a man.


 
Dude, I'll split the fuel with ya, lets hit it. Momma citas! Oh, and trees too , of course.


----------



## flushcut (May 19, 2011)

It is so tempting right now. I have a few things to finish but I will be in touch.


----------



## prentice110 (May 20, 2011)

I know, I know all to well. Be waitin to hear from ya. What ever happened to that willow?


----------



## flushcut (May 20, 2011)

No call back they would have been a honey job. I wish they came through but I am not going to sit around for them.


----------



## tree md (May 20, 2011)

Just got me a cheap, throw away laptop to use while I'm on the road so I can rejoin the conversation. I've had 2 days off in 21. Worked about 14 straight I believe. Lots of folks hurting here. I have to admit, after the first week of working I just hung my head and cried over all the devastation and loss of life. People have been great here. We had a state cop watching over us and my tools the first two weeks we were here. I've never seen tornado damage so wide spread... Some places all that is left is scoured earth.

I'm out of the army tent and in a hotel now. I might rent a house... Haven't decided yet. I'm making good money but I'm not gouging so it's work and that's it; A lot more than I had back home.

Got me some new toys: A new 660, new bull rope, new port-a-wrap but I also had my 260 seize up.

Anyway, we're getting it together between Macon and Mussel Shoals... 

YouTube - ‪Feelin' Better‬&rlm;


----------



## Scottscape (May 20, 2011)

tree md said:


> Just got me a cheap, throw away laptop to use while I'm on the road so I can rejoin the conversation. I've had 2 days off in 21. Worked about 14 straight I believe. Lots of folks hurting here. I have to admit, after the first week of working I just hung my head and cried over all the devastation and loss of life. People have been great here. We had a state cop watching over us and my tools the first two weeks we were here. I've never seen tornado damage so wide spread... Some places all that is left is scoured earth.
> 
> I'm out of the army tent and in a hotel now. I might rent a house... Haven't decided yet. I'm making good money but I'm not gouging so it's work and that's it; A lot more than I had back home.
> 
> ...




Man its tough I heard some stories we only hit it for the first 9 days after the storm. The stories got worse and worse. Very appreciative people there. Everyone treated me and the guys with the best of respect just as if we weren't getting compensated for the work. I would love to see some pictures. Lots of nasty hangers and half uprooted trees still standing. Glad you are makin the best out of it. Keep posting.


----------



## flushcut (May 20, 2011)

Hay MD, keep your head up you are doing the good work. Stay safe and keep an eye on slayer I would like the chance to work with that guy again.


----------



## fishercat (May 21, 2011)

*AMEN on Alabama women.*



treeslayer said:


> We're going to start a new thread,
> DAVE AND LARRYS EPIC ADVENTURE.....:msp_scared:
> Going to buy a laptop and a digital camera this week, neither of us brought one, and start uploading , but not everything.....
> 
> ...


 
I drove through Birmingham on the way to Arizona once. I don't think I saw one woman that wasn't beautiful. Stayed a little longer than planned!


----------



## fishercat (May 21, 2011)

*You got that right.*



flushcut said:


> God bless the southern belle. They know how to take care of a man.


 
Nothing like a southern girl!


----------



## fishercat (May 21, 2011)

*Good for you.........*



tree md said:


> Just got me a cheap, throw away laptop to use while I'm on the road so I can rejoin the conversation. I've had 2 days off in 21. Worked about 14 straight I believe. Lots of folks hurting here. I have to admit, after the first week of working I just hung my head and cried over all the devastation and loss of life. People have been great here. We had a state cop watching over us and my tools the first two weeks we were here. I've never seen tornado damage so wide spread... Some places all that is left is scoured earth.
> 
> I'm out of the army tent and in a hotel now. I might rent a house... Haven't decided yet. I'm making good money but I'm not gouging so it's work and that's it; A lot more than I had back home.
> 
> ...


 
for not gouging!


----------



## treeslayer (May 22, 2011)

Actually, Larrys the opposite. He's bidding lower than the some of locals, VERY fair.....and all the chasers are leaving. me included, I had to fly back to Chicago, too much work waiting.

He'll be busy for a year there....Stay Safe Larry.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## flushcut (May 22, 2011)

Well welcome back to the midwest.


----------



## treeslayer (May 22, 2011)

flushcut said:


> Well welcome back to the midwest.


 
My man Raj. good to be home. my girl made me REAL welcome last night. 
ready to go to work? call you in a few.


----------



## flushcut (May 22, 2011)

Money!


----------



## tree md (May 22, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> Actually, Larrys the opposite. He's bidding lower than the some of locals, VERY fair.....and all the chasers are leaving. me included, I had to fly back to Chicago, too much work waiting.
> 
> He'll be busy for a year there....Stay Safe Larry.:msp_thumbup:


 
Thanks Dave, you are a good climber, great salesman and all around good worker. I would highly recommend you to anyone.


----------



## treeslayer (May 22, 2011)

Thnx, same here Larry, except to a Wafle House Waitress.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 22, 2011)

Awwww! How sweet!!!
Jeff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## prentice110 (May 23, 2011)

Thank God! Maybe I can stop doin 14 hour days now.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 24, 2011)

prentice110 said:


> Thank God! Maybe I can stop doin 14 hour days now.


 
Yeah, That is alot of drinking time!!!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (May 24, 2011)

prentice110 said:


> Thank God! Maybe I can stop doin 14 hour days now.


 
I didn't even know there were 14 hours in a day.


----------



## treeslayer (May 24, 2011)

matt came over last night with a 12 pack, and we sat on the deck and burned a couple big Acid stogies, caught up and made some plans and when he left, he left half the 12 pack in my fridge.:msp_confused:

I think he's ill.:msp_ohmy: that 12 pack was doomed, but got a reprieve.......


good to be back,.


----------



## sbumgarner78 (May 24, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> matt came over last night with a 12 pack, and we sat on the deck and burned a couple big Acid stogies, caught up and made some plans and when he left, he left half the 12 pack in my fridge.:msp_confused:
> 
> I think he's ill.:msp_ohmy: that 12 pack was doomed, but got a reprieve.......
> 
> ...


 
Slayer this is for you.

Storm damage reports | WAVY.com | Suffolk, Va.


----------



## treeslayer (May 25, 2011)

sbumgarner78 said:


> Slayer this is for you.
> 
> Storm damage reports | WAVY.com | Suffolk, Va.


 
Well, theres only about a thousand post Isabel "tree companies" in that area, they'll circle like vultures..:msp_scared:

I'm running storm damage bids here in Chicagoland again today, AND we're under tornado warnings right now ...after this last month, the watch sirens kinda scare the #### out me ... saw too many houses BLOWN apart......and the people hid in the bathtub and crawled out alive.....:msp_unsure:


----------



## flushcut (May 25, 2011)

It's funny how momma nature can make even the mightiest feel so small. I can only imagine the #### you have seen in the past few weeks. It must be so humbling. Even a few members here have felt her sting and my heart goes out to them and I wish them well. 
I find it odd that we as tree guys look forward to the destruction and are just awestruck in its wake.


----------



## sbumgarner78 (May 27, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> Well, theres only about a thousand post Isabel "tree companies" in that area, they'll circle like vultures..:msp_scared:
> 
> I'm running storm damage bids here in Chicagoland again today, AND we're under tornado warnings right now ...after this last month, the watch sirens kinda scare the #### out me ... saw too many houses BLOWN apart......and the people hid in the bathtub and crawled out alive.....:msp_unsure:


 
Good luck with that.


----------

